# New Owner Questions



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a pretty excited soon-to-be new TiVo owner. Just placed our order for a Pro and 2 Mini's through WeaKnees.

I hope some of the seasoned TiVo owners wouldn't mind helping a plebe out with a few questions.

#1 What is the optimal procedure for setting up the Roamio and Mini's? Connect coax to the Roamio (without cablecard), go through guided setup, then insert the CC and pair with Comcast? Do I do this with the Mini's connected or not? This is kind of a large, encompassing question, just unsure of how to go about it.

#2 One Mini will be connected to a MoCA adapter. This particular adapter is connected to our modem. (a) Is there any kind of MoCA setup type screen on the Mini that I need to be aware of? The Roamio Pro will be connected via coax only at another location. My assumption is that the Roamio will not need to be connected to another MoCA adapter. (b) Is this correct?

#3 If #2(b) is correct, how do I need to setup the Roamio Pro, in regards to the network/MoCA screen? I do plan on connecting an ethernet cable from the Pro to a switch for expanded internet connectivity (if that matters).

#4 I plan on getting lifetime service on the Pro and the Mini's. When should/does this need to be done?

#5 I have the Comcast cable card phone number ready to go. What am I forgetting or need to know?

I sincerely appreciate the help. I can't wait for this weekend to get here.

Skid


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Guided Setup on each of the devices will guide you through everything step but step, but in general...

1. Might as well connect the Cablecard from the start. You might not get any channels until it's activated though. (Don't try to activate the cablecard until after the Tivo's Guided Setup process.) Force a couple service connections on the Roamio to make sure it has the latest software version and TV guide information. (You'll find how to do this in the Settings menus.)

Activate the Minis online ASAP as the instructions will say, but hold off on going through their Guided Setup process until after the Roamio is up and running, because they will require the Roamio to be fully functioning first. The service activation process can sometimes take a while (sometimes 24 hours) and the Minis and Roamio might not all play nice until Tivo's servers finally catch up to all 3 service activations.

#2 The moca adapter connected to your modem and router is establishing the moca network for the whole house. The Mini and Roamio Pro have moca built-in. They won't need their own adapters... just a coax cable.

#3 The networking stuff will be part of the Guided Setup of each device. Just make sure your moca adapter is connected correctly to the modem and router in advance, and things will hopefully go smoothly.

#4 You can do it during online activation if you want.

#5 The "out of box" experience can be a bit of a pain in the butt, from the initial software update that can take an hour to the (sometimes) 24 hour wait for device activations to kick in that allow everything to work as it should (specifically the Minis). But it's worth the hassle once it's done. So I guess I would say don't forget to have patience.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

BJO,
Thanks for taking the time to respond.

Just to make sure I don't mess things up. Where one of the Mini's will be placed there is a MoCA adapter. You're saying that I won't even need that adapter? Just the coax connection to the Pro will suffice? Man, if this is true, I'll be able to remove all three MoCA adapters currently in use.

Sorry to be redundant, just trying to prepare for a (hopefully) smooth installation.

Thanks again!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

In your original post, you mentioned that the moca adapter is connected to your modem. The ethernet port on that adapter needs to be connected to your router to establish the moca network. See the illustration below.

Then, since the Minis and Roamio Plus/Pro have moca support built-in, adapters are not needed behind those particular devices. You only need the one adapter at the router/modem to establish the moca network.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

skid71 said:


> Just to make sure I don't mess things up. Where one of the Mini's will be placed there is a MoCA adapter. You're saying that I won't even need that adapter? Just the coax connection to the Pro will suffice? Man, if this is true, I'll be able to remove all three MoCA adapters currently in use.


The Roamio Pro has the ability to create a moca network on the coaxial line. The other half of creating the moca network on the Pro is that you have wireless or preferrably wired ethernet at that spot. If you do, then your moca network set.

Also the minis can already be moca clients and therefore won't need moca adapters.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

skid71 said:


> BJO,
> Thanks for taking the time to respond.
> 
> Just to make sure I don't mess things up. Where one of the Mini's will be placed there is a MoCA adapter. You're saying that I won't even need that adapter? Just the coax connection to the Pro will suffice? Man, if this is true, I'll be able to remove all three MoCA adapters currently in use.
> ...


As BJO indicated, the Minis and the Roamio Plus/Pro each have their own integrated MoCA. In the case of the Plus/Pro that adapter can either be a MoCA client (like the Mini) or it can be a MoCA host to form a MoCA bridge with another network connection. If you already have a MoCA adapter at your primary router location then you won't need any other ones. If you have ethernet to your Roamio location then you don't need any other MoCA adapters at all as the Roamio can do what your MoCA adapter at the router is already doing.

As far as setup goes, since the units are coming from Weaknees I have no idea if they are already activated with TiVo when you receive them. What I would personally recommend doing is activate the service on all devices first. Then go through the guided setup on the Roamio.

Once guided setup on the Roamio is completed then I would tackle the guided setup on each Mini using MoCA for the networking. Keep in mind that some people in the Mini forum have been reporting that there is currently an issue with Minis not seeing host Roamio, they don't seem to be picking up that the host Roamio is fully activated and TiVo is investigating it.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks again for the responses. It's greatly appreciated.

When placing the Roamio Pro in it's location, I'll be removing a MoCA adapter, and losing the ethernet connection at that location. Therefore I will need to keep the MoCA adapter at the location next to the modem and wireless router. I'll refer to the diagram above to ensure I have it connected properly.

With this in mind, I would like to be able to connect an ethernet cable from the Roamio Pro to a switch to provide internet connectivity to a few other devices. Is this possible with the above layout?

Considering the possibility that the Mini's will not be able to "see" the Roamio Pro, should I get the Pro set up first, then after 24 hours and a few connections to the mother ship by the Pro, set the Mini's up at that time?

I'm not sure if the Pro and the Mini's will be registered/activated from WeaKnees or not, my assumption is that they won't be.

Not looking forward to the Comcast call dealing with unpairing the card I have now and pairing with the TiVo. Not to mention the possibility of dealing with wonky VOD issues. Oh well, at least it won't be boring.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Pairing with Comcast is pretty painless these days. Make sure you have a compatible multi-stream cable-card and call the dedicated cable-card hotline at Comcast instead of calling regular tech support.

I am confused about your Roamio Pro comment. You say that you will be losing ethernet at that location as it is provided by a MoCA adapter, but you want to run ethernet to the Roamio Pro to provide ethernet to more devices with a switch at that location.

The Roamio Pro can either be a MoCA client and get its internet connectivity from a MoCA adapter somewhere in your LAN or it can be a MoCA bridge in which you connect it to Ethernet and then turn on its MoCA bridge function and retire all other MoCA bridges in your home. It will then provide MoCA to all Minis and probably any other MoCA clients (other MoCA adapters you still need, etc).

I don't think it would be advisable to try to run two MoCA networks simultaneously in your home.

If you will have an Ethernet switch with a connection back to the rest of the LAN, then what I would recommend you do is simply plug both Ethernet and Coax to the Pro and turn on the MoCA bridge, then remove all other MoCA adapters from your network. Mini has built in MoCA client and will be network connected that way. One advantage of doing this is a little bit of power savings as the Pro probably won't pull much (any) more juice when doing MoCA versus the 5-10 watts that each of your MoCA adapters probably use.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

skid71 said:


> With this in mind, I would like to be able to connect an ethernet cable from the Roamio Pro to a switch to provide internet connectivity to a few other devices. Is this possible with the above layout?


Yes, this is possible. I currently have my PS3 connected to my network via the Roamio Plus' ethernet port. The Plus is connected to the network via MoCA.

You should be able to connect a switch to the Roamio and connect multiple devices.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Apologies for beating this dead horse. Just want to make sure I get it right.

Can I plug in (only) the coax cable into the Roamio Pro to create the MoCA network? Or does it need an ethernet connection as well?

Current setup
Location #1
MoCA adapter(a) is connected to the modem via coax, and wireless router via ethernet cable.

This will be a Mini location


Location #2
MoCA adapter(b) is connected to a switch via ethernet cable. This connection provides connectivity to some components in the theater room.

This will be the Roamio Pro location.


I have thoroughly confused myself. I guess my question at this point would be what do I need at what location to ensure a properly working MoCA network and the internet connectivity desired at Location #2.

Again, big thanks for all of your help.

Skid


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

skid71 said:


> Apologies for beating this dead horse. Just want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> Can I plug in (only) the coax cable into the Roamio Pro to create the MoCA network? Or does it need an ethernet connection as well?
> 
> ...


All you need is:
Location 1: Moca adapter connected by ethernet to your router. Modem, Moca adapter and Mini all connected by coax to the wall; daisy-chained or using a splitter.
Location 2: Roamio connected by coax to the wall.

Or if you prefer to use your ethernet connection between the two locations, then:
Location1: Modem and Mini connected by coax to the wall, daisy chained or using a splitter.
Location 2: Roamio connected by coax to wall. Roamio connected by ethernet to existing ethernet network.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Why does he even need a MoCA adapter at location 1? If he connects the Roamio via both Ethernet and Coax it should be the only MoCA bridge he needs in the entire network.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmpage2,

At location #2 I currently have a MoCA adapter that is connected to a switch by ethernet cable. This is what provides internet connectivity at this location now, but when the Pro arrives, I plan on eliminating the MoCA adapter, thereby losing the capability to use the Pro to create the MoCA network (since I believe the Pro has to be connected not only to the coax, but ethernet cable as well).

I *think* this is right, but it's still a bit cloudy.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmpage2 said:


> Why does he even need a MoCA adapter at location 1? If he connects the Roamio via both Ethernet and Coax it should be the only MoCA bridge he needs in the entire network.


I eliminated a desktop computer from where the Roamio Pro is going to be. If that ethernet cable (that was previously connected to the desktop) is still "hot/active" then I *can* eliminate the MoCA adapter from Location #1 and have the Roamio Pro create the MoCA network.

I'm about ready to stab myself in the eye with an unused remote.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

skid71 said:


> I eliminated a desktop computer from where the Roamio Pro is going to be. If that ethernet cable (that was previously connected to the desktop) is still "hot/active" then I *can* eliminate the MoCA adapter from Location #1 and have the Roamio Pro create the MoCA network.
> 
> I'm about ready to stab myself in the eye with an unused remote.


Well, unfortunately this stuff gets more complicated than it should be when you start mixing multiple types of networks (wired ethernet, wifi, MoCA) and don't have a good handle on how things work. This also makes me very happy that the house I bought 8 years ago was completely wired with ethernet drops all over the place as well as the ability to lay new cable runs down the road if needed.

I'm assuming that when you refer to "wifi" from your cable modem that this device functions as a router for your home network and hands out IP addresses not only to the Wi-Fi devices you have but your wired ethernet as well?

Assuming that this is the case, then there is no mystery if a cable is "hot" or "not". If that cable connects to a network switch which has a connection to your router (or connects to the routers own network ports) then the cable is "hot" and the Roamio should get an IP address and can construct the MoCA bridge for all of the other MoCA devices in the home. All MoCA devices can then be retired.

Don't stab yourself with a remote. People have tried that and all it achieves is lots of bruising.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> All you need is:
> Location 1: Moca adapter connected by ethernet to your router. Modem, Moca adapter and Mini all connected by coax to the wall; daisy-chained or using a splitter.
> Location 2: Roamio connected by coax to the wall.
> 
> ...snip


Going to have to go with this route. When I remove the MoCA adapter from Location #2 (Roamio Pro location) then I no longer have an ethernet connection to plug into the Roamio Pro. It's either this or put the Roamio Pro in location #1 (behind a flat panel above the fireplace)

With that being said, when setting up the Roamio Pro, (connected via coax only using existing MoCA network) what would be my network choice for the Roamio?

Using this connection scenario, can I still connect the Roamio Pro to a switch to provide internet connectivity to the switch (and the components connected to the switch)?

I can almost see a little daylight at the end of this.

Thanks so much again for all the help.

Skid


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

If the Roamio Pro is going to be a MoCA client then no, it cannot connect to an ethernet switch and provide network connectivity for additional devices.

As far as setup, if you have a MoCA adapter connected to your router that is dishing out connections to other MoCA adapters then the Roamio should see this and obtain an IP address via MoCA when you run the guided setup.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> If the Roamio Pro is going to be a MoCA client then no, it cannot connect to an ethernet switch and provide network connectivity for additional devices.


Yes it can. The ethernet/Moca bridge in the Pro works in either direction.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> Yes it can. The ethernet/Moca bridge in the Pro works in either direction.


If true (not doubting you) this would provide another viable solution. I'm giving serious consideration to placing the Roamio Pro in location #1 and relying on the Pro to create the MoCA network.

Scooby, are you certain the Roamio can be used as you described?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> Yes it can. The ethernet/Moca bridge in the Pro works in either direction.


That is very surprising to me, but sounds like you are pretty sure of it. From a technical perspective there is no reason it could not be implemented that way, it just seemed unlikely that TiVo would have done it.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm sure. I use this setup myself, as do several others on this forum. I have a router and Moca adapter together in the attic, feeding a Mini in the bedroom and Plus in the family room over coax. I then use the ethernet from the Plus to feed an Apple TV and BluRay by ethernet through a switch. Works great!


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> Yeah, I'm sure. I use this setup myself, as do several others on this forum. I have a router and Moca adapter together in the attic, feeding a Mini in the bedroom and Plus in the family room over coax. I then use the ethernet from the Plus to feed an Apple TV and BluRay by ethernet through a switch. Works great!


This is great news. Thanks for the confirmation. Did you have your Plus setup as a MoCA client or bridge in setup?

Do you think the Mini would work behind a tv or is line of sight a necessity? The remote that is.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

This sometimes happens when too many people are helpful. They mean well but it creates confusion. Lol.

I'll bottom-line it: If you have a moca adapter at the router/modem location and the Pro is set up to use that moca network, the Pro's ethernet port CAN be used to daisy chain other devices or a switch. (My blu-ray player is connected to my Roamio Plus, for example.) The Plus/Pro is a moca client in this case. (In case you were wondering, the Mini ethernet port can't be used for other devices, just the DVR's can.)

The Mini remote might work with it behind the TV if the IR can bounce off the wall behind the TV or something, but otherwise it'll need line of sight or an IR adapter. Tivo sells an IR adapter on their site if you want to hide the Mini. They also sell wall/TV mount/IR adapter kits if you prefer:

https://tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter
https://tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter-wall


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> This sometimes happens when too many people are helpful. They mean well but it creates confusion. Lol.
> 
> I'll bottom-line it: If you have a moca adapter at the router/modem location and the Pro is set up to use that moca network, the Pro's ethernet port CAN be used to daisy chain other devices or a switch. (My blu-ray player is connected to my Roamio Plus, for example.) The Plus/Pro is a moca client in this case. (In case you were wondering, the Mini ethernet port can't be used for other devices, just the DVR's can.)
> 
> ...


Much, much appreciated Sir. Now I just have to wait for delivery. I'll probably be back asking more questions. Thanks again BJO.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

skid71 said:


> Much, much appreciated Sir. Now I just have to wait for delivery. I'll probably be back asking more questions. Thanks again BJO.


No sweat. To answer your other questions from this morning... You'll have to activate the boxes yourself. Activate all of them online asap (you'll select your payment option here too), and then physically setup the Pro first since the Minis will need a fully functioning "Host" to work.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

I figured I'd need an IR blaster for my mini resting behind a tv mounted on the wall, but as it turned out, my remote could hit the mini just fine without it. I put the mini right above the tv mounting bracket, facing up, with the front just a couple inches below the top of the tv. I'm glad it worked out that way, because the mini only has one usb port and I'm planning to eventually move my slide remote (which also requires a usb port) to that tv when the new slide comes out.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> No sweat. To answer your other questions from this morning... You'll have to activate the boxes yourself. Activate all of them online asap (you'll select your payment option here too), and then physically setup the Pro first since the Minis will need a fully functioning "Host" to work.


After going through Guided Setup on the Pro, should I wait 24 hours before connecting and going through Guided Setup on the Mini's?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

skid71 said:


> After going through Guided Setup on the Pro, should I wait 24 hours before connecting and going through Guided Setup on the Mini's?


If you have activated service on all of them ahead of time (24 hours in advance) that really should not be necessary. Having said that, sometimes you need to do force reconnects and reboots on host TiVo and Minis to get things working properly.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Scooby Doo said:


> Yes it can. The ethernet/Moca bridge in the Pro works in either direction.


This is true but when I connected my HDTV to the Roamio Ethernet port the HDTV connected without problems, but when I went to the Roamio view network it did not show the MoCA connection diag, just the Ethernet information, I like to see the number of MoCA connections and power for each so I connected my HDTV by its built in WiFi and removed the Roamio Ethernet and now can see all the MoCA information on the Roamio.


----------



## GreyhoundR (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere, I could not find the answer easily searching the forums or the net. 

What version of the MoCA spec is the Roamio? the 1.1 270 Mb/s spec or the 2.0 400+ Mb/s spec?

Thanks.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

GreyhoundR said:


> Sorry if this is covered elsewhere, I could not find the answer easily searching the forums or the net.
> 
> What version of the MoCA spec is the Roamio? the 1.1 270 Mb/s spec or the 2.0 400+ Mb/s spec?
> 
> Thanks.


1.1


----------



## GreyhoundR (Nov 14, 2009)

Smirks said:


> 1.1


Thanks so much, that's helpful to know as I plan out a new network.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

skid71 said:


> After going through Guided Setup on the Pro, should I wait 24 hours before connecting and going through Guided Setup on the Mini's?


It comes down to what shows up in your Tivo.com account. At first there will be a message saying to wait up to 24 hours for activation of your Pro to complete. It could be shorter than that. So just keep an eye on your account. That's basically it.

You can physically connect the Minis anytime you want. You'll just hit a wall if you go through the guided setup too early and may have to power cycle it to restart it later (no biggie).


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> It comes down to what shows up in your Tivo.com account. At first there will be a message saying to wait up to 24 hours for activation of your Pro to complete. It could be shorter than that. So just keep an eye on your account. That's basically it.
> 
> You can physically connect the Minis anytime you want. You'll just hit a wall if you go through the guided setup too early and may have to power cycle it to restart it later (no biggie).


Expecting delivery tomorrow from UPS.

I'm going to proceed with hookup on the Mini's, but wait on the Guided Setup until sometime Saturday. Thanks for the tip on keeping an eye on my TiVo account. I've got a little checklist of what to do and in what order. I only have to work 2 hours tomorrow. And then the fun begins.

I was able to sell our Moxi whole-home setup, combine that with winnings from a contest to pay for the Roamio Pro, 2 Mini's and service for all three.

Pretty blessed and extremely excited to see that brown truck tomorrow.

See you tomorrow.

Skid


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I could use some help if possible.
I'm installing a Mini at the location where the coax from the outlet is connected to a MoCA adapter (Coax in), then MoCA adapter (Coax Out) is connected to the cable modem.

But now I'm left without a coax run for the Mini.

Do I need to split the coax coming from MoCA adapter (coax out)?

Or can the Mini be connected by an Ethernet cable only? In this case the Ethernet cable is connected to the MoCA adapter.

I'm a little fuzzy on this one.
Sure appreciate the help.

Skid

Off to connect the Roamio Pro and go through guided setup.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

What is plugged into that MoCA adapter? What is it doing? The Mini has its own moca adapter.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If the Mini is sitting by a router then you don't need MoCA for it - connect it by ethernet to router switch. You don't need to use coax at all for the Mini in your situation.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Or put a splitter in if you want and use MoCA.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmpage2 said:


> What is plugged into that MoCA adapter? What is it doing? The Mini has its own moca adapter.


Sorry, I should have just asked, "Is it ok to connect a Mini via Ethernet instead of coax?"

I was trying to paint a picture and failed miserably.

Please excuse my absence. I've been playing with new toys.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

moyekj said:


> If the Mini is sitting by a router then you don't need MoCA for it - connect it by ethernet to router switch. You don't need to use coax at all for the Mini in your situation.


Thank you for this post. This is what I was looking for. I would also like to thank you for KMTTG. I haven't had time to thoroughly research it, however reading about KMTTG lead me to DVR Commander. Now THAT is good stuff.

Thank you for taking the time to share your knowledge.

Skid


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would like to thank not only those that helped by posting in this thread, but the entire TiVo Community. Many hours were spent over the past few months reading threads, trying to familiarize myself with TiVo. Today's Pro + 2 Mini installation would not have went as smoothly as it did without you all.

I'm extremely impressed with the initial experience. Just got the 2nd Mini updated and remote control for that TV set.

Roamio Pro is connected via coax. Chose MoCA network in Guided Setup. No issues at all. Cablecard pairing was painless, (Comcast) and we even have Comcast VOD already. I'm sure it's placebo, but the picture looks a bit clearer/sharper to me. (previously owned Moxi HD DVR)

Mini #1 install in the great room went without a hitch as well. Connected via Ethernet (from a MoCA adapter connected wireless router)...thanks moyekj. No Comcast VOD yet, and can't remember if it's working on the Mini's or not yet.

Mini #2 install in the master bedroom was just as easy. Connected via coax only. Smooth, easy, painless to set up.

Sincere thanks for everyone that helped and chimed in. I hope to be able to pass along some knowledge for other TiVo owners in the future.

Now it's time to setup some season passes!

Cordially,
Jeff Skidmore


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad everything turned out well.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Or put a splitter in if you want and use MoCA.


Are there particular specs that are needed for coax splitter for use with Moca? I tried a standard coax 2-way splitter i had laying around and my Mini was unable to get Moca connection. Thanks


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff...new to this thread so please excuse if I ask dumb questions...having a heck of a time getting my Moca network up...I bought three Actiontec adaptors and may have damaged them somehow, so bought three more on the internet (diff brand) just in case...I haven't seen anyone address the host/client switch on the back...can you shed any light there??..let me paint you a picture of my intended network...

Moca at cable modem, with Premiere XL next to it,ethernet to router

Roamio base model with Moca in bedroom

Another Premier XL in den with Moca

I really need a diagram or explanation of the Moca adaptor wired to the TA, because I'm seeing diagrams explaining to route around the TA and now I'm totally confused...

Thanks for any help you can give me!! Terry


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

a1tiguy said:


> Jeff...new to this thread so please excuse if I ask dumb questions...having a heck of a time getting my Moca network up...I bought three Actiontec adaptors and may have damaged them somehow, so bought three more on the internet (diff brand) just in case...I haven't seen anyone address the host/client switch on the back...can you shed any light there??..let me paint you a picture of my intended network...
> 
> Moca at cable modem, with Premiere XL next to it,ethernet to router
> 
> ...


Plug XL4 at cable modem location into the router with Ethernet and into the coax network via splitter etc. turn on moca bridge in this XL4 and it will provide the moca network to the other devices.

2nd XL4 just turn on moca no adapter needed.

Roamio base. Plug it into the Ethernet port of the a actiontec adapter and set the adapter to client mode.

You need one moca adapter in your setup not three.


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, but my Premiere is not an XL4 , just an older XL (no moca capability)...I'm pretty sure I can get the host up and running, but am confused as to the wiring diagram at the Roamio (well, and /or the other XL) because of the TA issues...the TA doesn't seem to like the coax going through the adaptor first but am going to need a real simplified explanation of the wiring...also, if and when I get to the point where the adaptors seem to have the correct lights on, do I tell Network settings to assign the IP addy on its own or choose the other "give me the IP addy, subnet mask, etc?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

a1tiguy said:


> Thanks, but my Premiere is not an XL4 , just an older XL (no moca capability)...I'm pretty sure I can get the host up and running, but am confused as to the wiring diagram at the Roamio (well, and /or the other XL) because of the TA issues...the TA doesn't seem to like the coax going through the adaptor first but am going to need a real simplified explanation of the wiring...also, if and when I get to the point where the adaptors seem to have the correct lights on, do I tell Network settings to assign the IP addy on its own or choose the other "give me the IP addy, subnet mask, etc?


At the router put the MoCA adapter into host mode. All of the other MoCA adapters are clients. Any time you need something to get a signal without going through the MoCA adapter (like your tuning adapter) you need to split the coaxial cable at the wall outlet, before it goes into the MoCA adapter.

If you are still having issues you might consider drawing a diagram yourself of what you are doing, starting a new thread with that diagram and asking the experts for opinions, rather than asking the experts to build you a diagram.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bob61 said:


> Are there particular specs that are needed for coax splitter for use with Moca? I tried a standard coax 2-way splitter i had laying around and my Mini was unable to get Moca connection. Thanks


Some people have needed to get splitters that handled 1.5Ghz or higher. Although I had no issues with MoCA using 1Ghz splitters. A FiOS supplied eight way splitter and a few of my own two way splitters.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's been an extremely busy day and haven't had time to play with the Roamio and Mini's today.

I did experience something kind of curious though.
This is in reference to the Pro, which is located in the theater room.
Added a code the worked to control volume on our AVR.
But today volume up/down no longer controls the AVR volume. Is there something I'm missing?
Is there a way to power the AVR on with the Roamio remote? My wife is a HUGE fan of the Roamio remote over the Logitech we currently use. It's a great feeling remote with nice ergonomics.

Thanks


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It worked and then stopped? Was something else paired after the AVR? I don't have a lot of experience pairing multiple devices but they might need to be paired in the order given on the menu screen... Part 1 (TV), then Part 2 (AVR), Part 3 (TV Input) if needed, etc.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

To be clear here..... If I have a Roamio Plus that is cat5 hardwired and I want to use a Premier in a location that has only coax I will not need any additional hardware. Is this correct? I do not need any additional moca adapters or wireless adapters? Thanks


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> To be clear here..... If I have a Roamio Plus that is cat5 hardwired and I want to use a Premier in a location that has only coax I will not need any additional hardware. Is this correct? I do not need any additional moca adapters or wireless adapters? Thanks


 What kind of Premiere unit? 2 tuner units don't have built in MoCA. Only the 4 tuner units do.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

moyekj said:


> What kind of Premiere unit? 2 tuner units don't have built in MoCA. Only the 4 tuner units do.


2 tuner. So, I will need a moca unit for the Premier location?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I WANT MORE said:


> 2 tuner. So, I will need a moca unit for the Premier location?


Correct.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Correct.


Thank-you. :up:


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

skid71 said:


> It's been an extremely busy day and haven't had time to play with the Roamio and Mini's today.
> 
> I did experience something kind of curious though.
> This is in reference to the Pro, which is located in the theater room.
> ...


Not until TiVo builds a universal learning remote for the Roamio.

I programmed my TiVo remote to control the volume on my Onkyo AVR but it is not possible to power it off or on with the remote, only volume control and mute.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Some people have needed to get splitters that handled 1.5Ghz or higher. Although I had no issues with MoCA using 1Ghz splitters. A FiOS supplied eight way splitter and a few of my own two way splitters.


Splitter I had on hand was 5-1002MHz, didn't work. I'm on Comcast and this was splitter that had included with one of their self install kits, so presume it to be of reasonable quality. Bought a 1.2Ghz splitter on Ebay that states it's for Coax Moca, hopefully does the job. Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bob61 said:


> Splitter I had on hand was 5-1002MHz, didn't work. I'm on Comcast and this was splitter that had included with one of their self install kits, so presume it to be of reasonable quality. Bought a 1.2Ghz splitter on Ebay that states it's for Coax Moca, hopefully does the job. Thanks.


All my Comcast 1000Mhz splitters worked, but I did replaces them with >= 1.2Ghz ones in hopes of getting better reliably, I am using MoCA ch 15, I think your going to have a problem with your new 1.2Ghz splitters if you have a dead MoCA using the 1Ghz splitters, something else may be going on, like a split cable system with an amp you don't know about etc. (MoCA in most cases will not go through a cable amp).


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

lessd said:


> All my Comcast 1000Mhz splitters worked, but I did replaces them with >= 1.2Ghz ones in hopes of getting better reliably, I am using MoCA ch 15, I think your going to have a problem with your new 1.2Ghz splitters if you have a dead MoCA using the 1Ghz splitters, something else may be going on, like a split cable system with an amp you don't know about etc. (MoCA in most cases will not go through a cable amp).


Currently have MoCA running fine across my system (Roamio Plus + 3 Mini's). I tapped into the Raomio MoCA client to connect to my TV and wanted to added MoCA connectivity to my Smart TV in the basement (currently running as wireless, so hoped to get wired). I do have am amp, it's just as the service comes into the house. If the MoCA is currently working fine would that amp cause issues when adding a splitter?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bob61 said:


> Currently have MoCA running fine across my system (Roamio Plus + 3 Mini's). I tapped into the Raomio MoCA client to connect to my TV and wanted to added MoCA connectivity to my Smart TV in the basement (currently running as wireless, so hoped to get wired). I do have am amp, it's just as the service comes into the house. If the MoCA is currently working fine would that amp cause issues when adding a splitter?


Not after the amp, but before the amp could kill the MoCA


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

lessd said:


> Not after the amp, but before the amp could kill the MoCA


Everything on the Coax is after the amp, have the amp just to make sure that the phone and internet line run to the modem has a solid signal (may not need it, but it's been there for 7 years and never caused a problem). Guess I'll see if the 1.2Ghz solves the problem. Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bob61 said:


> Everything on the Coax is after the amp, have the amp just to make sure that the phone and internet line run to the modem has a solid signal (may not need it, but it's been there for 7 years and never caused a problem). Guess I'll see if the 1.2Ghz solves the problem. Thanks.


Does the amp have a built in splitter such that the amp has say four outputs, if so than your problem may be the cable amp internal amp splitter, this is the amp I am using for my working MoCA setup. The internal splitter works great with MoCA.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZOUR5S/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

I finally have my network up and running but am having problems streaming from one to another...all three units see each other and the content on each machine, but when I start to stream, I get the "Lost Connection" error screen...I dont believe I have a fault with the way in which the coax is connected, although I'd like to verify with someone the way in which I did it with the TAs involved...is the ability to stream in any way a function of my Airport router??


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

a1tiguy said:


> I finally have my network up and running but am having problems streaming from one to another...all three units see each other and the content on each machine, but when I start to stream, I get the "Lost Connection" error screen...I dont believe I have a fault with the way in which the coax is connected, although I'd like to verify with someone the way in which I did it with the TAs involved...is the ability to stream in any way a function of my Airport router??


Well, let's double-check the wiring.

The moca adapter at the router and modem (set as host) should be connected in this way:










Then for the Tivos themselves that are using moca adapters, since you have TA's, the coax behind the Tivo(s) should have a splitter...

One leg of the splitter goes to the TA, and then the USB goes to the Tivo. Don't use the TA's RF out for anything.

The other leg of the splitter goes to the moca adapter (set as client) and both the RF out and the ethernet on the moca adapter go to the Tivo.

Is this how it's set up?


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I had the coax at the wall split three ways and one going to the tivo...I'll change that this morning to your config...I should have mentioned that one of my XL's is at the modem location and I've got the cable split at the wall (again) three ways and am delivering a signal directly to the tivo with an ethernet cable to the modem...does it make a difference whether it goes to the modem or the router??..that's a simple fix, if it does...I appreciate your help here!..I've been wrestling with this for days! Terry


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, BigJim, that did the trick!...I have tried streaming from different units to different units and I've got one glitch but that may just be a reboot issue at one machine...I'll play around with that one later...otherwise they all connect to Tivo when I force a connect and they all see one another, so I'm set!...thanks for your help!


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I spoke too soon...about an hour later, I want to show my wife how please with myself a I am, so I go to show her how she'll NOW be able to watch something from the DVR in the office, and I'm now getting "your network is too slow, try ethernet cabling, etc) error screen...it's beyond how it would work earlier and now it's back to being buggy...any thoughts??


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, it is possible that your MoCA network actually IS too slow to reliably run video over it. In your shoes I would probably contact TiVo and find out what kind of speed test the Mini/Roamio are doing that is resulting in that error coming up.

You could also have a MoCA adapter on a cable leg that is running at a really slow speed. You could set up a file share on a PC that is on the main leg of the network and then plug a laptop into each MoCA ethernet adapter and do a file transfer and see what kind of speeds you are getting. To handle full 1080i HD signals (being sent directly as MPEG2) I believe that you need somewhere around 25-50megabit/s transfer speeds, which means that your MoCA setup will have to be performing close to the speeds of 100megabit switched ethernet.... and do it reliably.

As another test you can plug the Mini that was having that problem directly into the main router (just move it there and plug it into the same TV on a different HDMI port) and see if the problems disappear.

MoCA is hit or miss. In my experience the integrated MoCA adapters in the TiVos works very well on the newer coax in my home. I have never had any speed issues with the Minis, but then again, they are the only MoCA devices that I have and I am using the Roamio as the ethernet bridge.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

a1tiguy said:


> No, I had the coax at the wall split three ways and one going to the tivo...I'll change that this morning to your config...I should have mentioned that one of my XL's is at the modem location and I've got the cable split at the wall (again) three ways and am delivering a signal directly to the tivo with an ethernet cable to the modem...does it make a difference whether it goes to the modem or the router??..that's a simple fix, if it does...I appreciate your help here!..I've been wrestling with this for days! Terry


If a Tivo has a direct ethernet connection to the router, that's fine. (ethernet is always the grade-A standard.) The setup I was etching out was just for those you're using a moca connection with, to make sure the TA isn't interfering with the moca.

Any ideas about the age of the splitters? Are they rated to at least 1000MHz (1GHz)? If they're particularly old, they might be worth replacing (ideally to something higher, like 1.5 GHz or 2.4 GHz are common.)

Quick and dirty diagnostic check:

On the Tivos using moca, go into Settings > Network > View Network Status. Are there any "Peer Nodes" with a PHY Rate under 200 mbps? If there are, there could be quality issues with certain splitter/coax lines. General rule of thumb is to have a 200+ PHY rate. If there's a specific node that's problematic that might narrow things down.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If a Tivo has a direct ethernet connection to the router, that's fine. (ethernet is always the grade-A standard.) The setup I was etching out was just for those you're using a moca connection with, to make sure the TA isn't interfering with the moca.
> 
> Any ideas about the age of the splitters? Are they rated to at least 1000MHz (1GHz)? If they're particularly old, they might be worth replacing (ideally to something higher, like 1.5 GHz or 2.4 GHz are common.)
> 
> ...


I don't think that's going to work for him because he doesn't appear (from his earlier description) to be using the MoCA adapters built into the TiVos. He appears to be using ActionTec MoCA adapters to simply extend his network over coax... which means there are a multitude of things that could be messed up in his setup.


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for your ideas..this evening I've moved the Roamio (non-Moca) to the location where the modem/router is located...I have the Moca adaptor wired as per all the diagrams furnished by Tivo, and the Roamio gets the split coax setup to the TA and Tivo with the ethernet over to the router (Apple Express)...then my two Premier XL's are out there with Moca adaptors wired per BigJim's config (which I had goofed originally/didn't have the Moca output going to the Tivo)...interestingly, all the units function fine with regard to internet connectivity; I was streaming from Netflix earlier today on one of them...so the problem does seem to be the integrity of the network within the house..the house was built and roped in '96, so the coax isn't all that old...I could order some really good splitters and try that...otherwise, I believe I functionally have the network created properly, but may have to live without the bonus of being able to stream between them...in our previous condo, I had attic access so I ran Cat5 everywhere, brought everything into my iMac with Tivo transfer and Toast and really had a fun system..but the new house has high ceilings everywhere so ethernet is out of the question...thanks for your continued help...I'll keep watching for any thoughts you might have...Terry


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Splitters are $2 a pop so no big loss if it doesn't help. I'd check with the primary splitter at the point of entry first.

Speaking of which, I'm guessing you don't have a point of entry filter (POE filter) before the primary splitter? ($8 on ebay). This keeps the moca signal inside the home and might help strengthen it. (Reboot the moca adapters afterwards.)

Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## a1tiguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, and I'll let you know what happens after Amazon gets here with my stuff!


----------

